# Using Tethered Capture with camera in Live View



## dianemiller (Apr 3, 2016)

Canon 7D Mk II, LR CC 2015.4, MacPro laptop, Yosemite (10.10.5).  I'm using Tethered Capture to monitor astrophotography captures on a tracking mount shot with an intervalometer. It works beautifully except that when I go to a reasonably long lens (such as the 400 DO II) apparent shake from the the mirror slap causes a slight ghost image.  (Exposures are around 1 minute.)  If I shoot in Live View this doesn't happen, but I can't capture and monitor with LR then.

Is this possible or am I overlooking something?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

You should be able to shoot in Live View and use tethered capture at the same time, the only wrinkle when I just tested it on a 5D111 was that I had to establish the tethered capture session first, before I could switch to Live View. But once I had it established it worked fine, could use either the Lightroom "shutter release" or the camera's, no problem.

I can't see why the 7D11 should be different, so what exactly happens when you try to use Live View in tethered capture mode?


----------



## dianemiller (Apr 4, 2016)

OK -- just tried it and it works now -- maybe I was doing things in the wrong order.  It also works with an intervalometer triggering the shutter.  Many thanks!


----------

